
What if there was a cure for Alzheimer’s disease and no one knew? [pdf] - dave446
http://www.coconutketones.com/whatifcure.pdf
======
RIMR
In regards to this clickbait title: That's what a discovery is: It's a thing
that exists, but nobody know about it yet.

This whole study seems extremely pseudoscientific. Coconut Ketones aren't "the
cure to Alzheimer's Disease". Perhaps they may have potential in helping
understand it, but nobody is going to cure themselves by consuming coconuts...

It's really hard to take a "study" seriously when the author uses an AOL
address and tells you exactly where online to buy coconut oil...

